

Ask HN: Hire a Vet - famiynation

I would like explore asking a Vet to help me hack out a minimally viable product demo for my online social media app. Where would I need to begin this exploration?
======
ScottWhigham
I'd venture to say that, if you don't even know how to find a military veteran
in the first place, your chances of success are limited. The fact that you've
asked "How do hire a vet" is very telling and, I presume, predictive of both
your (a) ability to communicate your ideas (after all, "vet" is an ambiguous
word and most people would likely have thought of a veterinarian first), and
(b) your inability to perform a basic task without asking a community for
help. It might be worth re-thinking if now is the right time...

------
RougeFemme
Actually, I think that most people _would_ assume you meant a military vet and
not a veterinary physician, since most people hear a lot more about military
vets. My question would be do you want someone with serious skills and just a
good coder? If the latter, I'd suggest some community colleges.

------
mooism2
Do you mean a veterinary physician or a military veteran?

------
famiynation
Military Vet.

